# Star Lake Harness



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm going to Pinto Worlds next year with my mini, Angel. My harness isn't quite world-show quality, and it's getting to the point where I need a new show one soon. I'm thinking of purchasing the Rolled Show Harness from Star Lake Tack. What do you guys think, is it a good buy? Does it fit well? Is it pretty comfortable for your horses? Anybody have pics of it in action?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Dec 28, 2015)

I have heard nothing but good things about all of her harnesses. I have just their plain leather harness for my mini for working him in and it fits great. She is great to work with, you provide measurements and she will help make one that fits your mini. I will probably end up buying one of her harnesses before show season hits.


----------



## wrs (Dec 29, 2015)

We love ours and would buy again. Looks and fits great. Cathy is easy to work with and can customize it if needed. It was the best price we found for the style and quality.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 12, 2016)

If you can catch her at a show, she will help you fit it to your horse and even for halters ive had her swap out the crown pieces if they were to long or to short at a show when I just bought them off of her tack trailer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2016)

Just ordered a bridle. Very nice to work with on the phone.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 8, 2016)

My Mom has had that one for a number of years now. It's a really really nice harness. Cathy is great to work with. We have been buying things from her for a number of years. You won't regret dealing with her and you should be extremely pleased with the harness!


----------

